
Show HN: Micro web framework for low-resource systems – live example on ESP8266 - solusipse
http://www.ureq.solusipse.net
======
droithomme
Whoa nelly! This web site is running entirely on an 8266, responds instantly,
and is handling the kiss of death associated with HN linking with no problem.
That is _amazing._

~~~
canow
this kind of thing gives me hope that Google could be replicated on a low
budget

~~~
a3n
I guess, when they come out with microengineers.

~~~
canow
I was thinking mainly of infrastructure...

------
ausjke
this is indeed probably the best low-cost wifi chip out there, most of the
esp8266 modules are still acting as an add-on module for other host-cpus(e.g.
arduino) though, wish it can run something like freertos or contik on its own
so it can be a IoT sensor standalone(maybe it's there already, had not checked
it in the last few months).

TI had similar products but it's too expensive, in that sense IoT hardware has
to be 'made-in-china'

~~~
nmjohn
There is a firmware to run lua directly on the esp8266:
[https://github.com/nodemcu/nodemcu-
firmware](https://github.com/nodemcu/nodemcu-firmware)

~~~
ayuvar
I have been messing with nodemcu on an ESP8266 ebay board for the last few
weeks. It was initially really weird to have a REPL on an embedded system but
I'm already missing it when I go back to other platforms.

------
jerrysievert
i am continuously impressed by the esp8266. i have been building things on and
off with them for the last couple of months, and bought enough of them to give
out.

at less than $2 each, they really are amazing.

~~~
100timesthis
I bought one as well although I didn't do anything yet, would you mind share
what you did/recommend doing? I was thinking to make a temperature sensor
monitoring device, as I have an arduino that is doing the job now

~~~
jerrysievert
a temperature sensor was actually my first use of it (and i will continue to
build a couple as remote sensors) - basically, i've been adding more and more
sensors just to see how much it could take.

now, i'm having to build out PCB's to support everything (including the
voltage regulators to 3.3v and 5v), as i've outgrown breadboards.

~~~
100timesthis
Thanks, that is my plan too, add as many sensor as I could! For the moment I
have a microphone, a water level and a couple of temperature sensors waiting
for a microcontroller.

Could you link a couple of links to resources you found useful? I haven't look
at it properly but when I try to search I was a bit confused and not sure on
where to start

~~~
jerrysievert
[http://www.esp8266.com](http://www.esp8266.com)

[https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino](https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino)

[https://github.com/cesanta/smart.js/tree/master](https://github.com/cesanta/smart.js/tree/master)

using the arduino environment, i had a circuit up reporting temperature in
less than 5 minutes.

~~~
omerkeser
Hey @jerrysievert, this is Omer from Cesanta. Great to hear that Smart.js
worked for you. Would you mind sharing a bit more on your project? I can be
reached at omer at cesanta.com Thanks and best of luck!

------
zapt02
For someone wanting to tinker but not being great at electronics project, what
is the easiest way to: \- Play with the chip (testing interfaces, deploying
code etc) \- "Deploy" it (ie. connect it to ground power, via 230v-USB
connector or similar?

~~~
jerrysievert
buy a huzzah from adafruit, it breaks everything out, and is much more
tolerant than the board itself.

couple it with a small breadboard and an mb102, and you're good to go.

~~~
zapt02
Thanks!

------
rasz_pl
>running at 80Mhz

160MHz
[http://www.esp8266.com/viewtopic.php?p=8107#p8107](http://www.esp8266.com/viewtopic.php?p=8107#p8107)

also "Rebooting every 400 users" doesnt sound all that stable :)

~~~
solusipse
This reboot is forced, we had over 3k requests with no hanging of whatsoever.
It just helps when traffic is huge. This particular chip (serving linked
website) is running at 80Mhz.

------
mianos
Plus, running micropython this board rocks. Imagine a repl on the USB serial
interface. My branch is rock solid posting millions of messages from python to
a webserver.

------
mafuyu
Awesome work! Looks like there's a great community growing around the esp8266.
I'll need to check it out myself sometime.

------
Retr0spectrum
This is very impressive.

~~~
solusipse
Thank you!

------
tdicola
Wasn't this posted yesterday? I swear I saw it in the RSS feed.

edit: Yeah,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10369608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10369608)
Weird, what's a repost invite?

~~~
dang
We've been running a series of experiments to try to mitigate the randomness
of what achieves liftoff from /newest. We started working on this because many
users complained that good stories were getting ignored, and we looked closely
and found that this was true. Below are links to a few comments I've posted
about this over the last year, if anyone's interested. The next experiment
will probably be to add a profile setting that people can turn on to let the
software repost their story at a good time, rather than having to get an email
invitation—although to judge from the feedback we've been getting, people seem
to like the emails.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9828818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9828818)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8790134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8790134)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9866140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9866140)

~~~
tdicola
Cool! Thanks for working on making interesting stories more visible.

~~~
dang
What would be awesome is if by doing this the community system gradually
trains itself to post more interesting stories in the first place.

